

Steve Jobs’ Personality is Integral to Apple - redial
http://www.crashplan.com/blog/misc-rambling/steve-jobs

======
kavehgolabi
Im just impressed that the guy who wrote the article is called "Mike
Evangelist" and is the Chief Marketing Officer. It makes me wonder if he
changed his name for the job like an actor. Or if it was just destiny to have
this position...and if so, what about all his parents and grandparents? Were
they in sales, marketing or religion?

~~~
ionfish
Ahh, nominative determinism!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nominative_determinism>

------
herdrick
I admire Steve deeply. But in this post you see what was probably the worst
thing about him: people feared the guy. Maybe that's unavoidable if you have
high standards - I'd really like to know. But I don't think this is a case of
fearing his high standards, just fearing an ordinary "That's stupid" reaction.

I only mention this because I think a lot of us here want very much to be like
Steve. We need to work to avoid imitating the wrong things.

------
shawndumas
[http://web.archive.org/web/20011203234543/http://www.apple.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20011203234543/http://www.apple.com/)

------
Vincentmb
I've yet to run my own company, but I have been in many leadership rolls
throughout my young life and one thing that I think all great leaders have is
their ability to connect with people. Whether it be the the quite guy in the
corner, the angry customer, or the hotshot who thinks he invented the wheel.
Great leaders demand respect but they also understand the power of giving
respect. Obviously Steve Jobs knew what his customers wanted even before they
did, but after reading this post I realize that what made Steve such an
incredible leader for Apple was the passion and dedication he brought to his
job each day. Whether it be pushing innovation or connecting with his
employees. My respect for Steve Jobs only grows.

